# potty training



## eno (May 16, 2010)

Hi my baby is goin to skool in sept.she is 1yr9mths.how do I stop her frm usin diapers?she knws wat d potty is but wld rather pee on herself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Eno, I have 3 children so i've been around the block a few times with potty training. Do NOT try and force your daughter to potty train. If you try and force her IMO, you will be in for a fight. With all of our kids we never pushed them to potty train at all. 

We have had all boys and they were generally potty trained by around 22 - 24 months. As they got about your daughters age I would take them to the restroom with me and they would watch me. Whenever we were at home and we did a diaper change we would take them in the restroom to change their diaper. We never made them try or forced them to go potty.

So don't push, don't fret, just let it happen. She will start using the potty when she's ready.


----------



## MarlonFamilton (May 15, 2010)

Eno, keep in mind that some kids figure this out when they're two, some kids figure it all out when they're five. It has nothing to do with anything other than kids are different.

I am a Love and Logic facilitator. In the Early Childhood Parenting Made Fun! class, they teach modeling to manage potty training like this... Make sure your little one goes in the bathroom with you. "Hey, come on it's time!" While there say things to yourself like, "Oh boy, this is going to be good." "I'm really feeling good now." "Mmmm I like it when I go poop in the potty." "Wave bub-bye!" Again, saying this mostly to yourself. Then, say to your little one; "Someday you'll be able to go in the potty, but not today. You're not old enough to have this much fun."

It's best when both parents model this and speak this way. Smiles, laughs and generally good times. Before you'll know it your child will be wanting to climb up and go there on her own.

~Marlon


----------

